# Reducing draw weight........



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Go over to Trad gang there are a few people on there that will reduce weight of the bow and retiller the limbs for ya 

Good luck 

I just had a heavy recurve reduced and I am very happy I did


----------



## Crown Trophy (Dec 3, 2003)

Thanks for the info. Who did your work, if I may ask?
Greg


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Greg -

Your best bet is to sell it and buy one you can handle. Most bowyers can/will reduce draw weight by about 10%. Beyond that, too easy to change the geometry of the bow, it's shooting characteristics or even integrity. Might be some people out there who will take more than that off, but I'd be a little edgy. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## Crown Trophy (Dec 3, 2003)

Thanks Viper. I indeed thought of selling the bow and also thought maybe I would work up to that weight someday but honestly after playing with bows for the last 32 years......if it ain't happened yet it just ain't gonna! It is such a nice drawing/shooting bow I hate to give it up. Have a great day.
Greg


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

The only way to find out how much can be taken off is have an experienced bowyer look it over. It will depend on how thick the glass is, how much sanding was done during tillering, etc. 

General rule of thumb is around 10%, but it can vary either way--sometimes a good bit.

I'm not sure what bowyers would work on it--just have to contact them and see.

Chad


----------



## Crown Trophy (Dec 3, 2003)

Thanks guys. As always, apperciate the good info!
Greg


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Greg the bow I had lightened was a Fedora and Fedora is the one that reduced it . It was a monster at 67 ponds at my 26 inch draw. He knocked off 12 pounds to make it 55 # at my draw. I am so glad I did it fantastic bow Lightening it did not seem to slow it down much still shoots a 535 grain arrow at 194 fps


----------



## Crown Trophy (Dec 3, 2003)

Wow, thanks. If I could get 10-12 lbs. off of it I would be very happy. Glad you had great success getting the weight off of yours! I would guess that my bow would be a desireable draw weight for someone with a 28" or less draw length. My fault, I ordered it at 60 lbs. and it came spot on.
Greg


----------



## Bebe (Mar 18, 2006)

Greg and guys, I hear what you are saying after reading the above posts. I took my mod's from another perspective. Some of you might recall being able to buy a glued up roughed out bow from Gordon Composites, and you could even order an unfinished bow from Howard Hill Archery that you could put the finishing touches on. So when I decided to knock some weight off of one of my longbows I hadn't been shooting much it was game on!

My first swipe with a rasp took a bit more commitment but once I got to working it wasn't so bad. Some basic bow building knowledge does help and it also gives you some bearing on where you started and where you finish. Brace height, tiller, limb shape, limb alignment, centerline etc. Longbows have a simple curve and altering them is easier than a recurve.

First thing I did was take measurements on the bow of the parameters listed above. Then I took a high quality rasp and reverse trapped the limbs (trapezoid cross section opposed to a rectangle). I still wanted more weight off the bow so I took coarse sandpaper on an orbital sander and took down the belly side glass off each limb. After each major mod I checked tiller and limb alignment. Once I was near done I took finer grits of sandpaper and steel wool and then some Watco's wood finish to provide a sealer on the mod's.

The bow shoots better now. I've taken off about 15% to 20% of the draw weight. I've changed how the bow draws and shoots, it's smoother now and has less handshock. I've taken a bow that I rarely shot to a longbow that will be by my side in the woods.

Best of luck.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

People that fight with bows that are to heavy should really look into having them lightened turned for me a bow that was a tad to heavy to a real favorite


----------



## Bebe (Mar 18, 2006)

Wanted to amend my statement in my first post. I had thought I had reduced the weight by 15-20% but I did some careful measuring of the draw weight today and it looks like I've scrubbed off about 10% from 55# to 50#. I am confident that I could take more off the bow but I like the way the bow shoots now and I'm going to give the sandpaper a rest for now.


----------



## ryersonhill (Mar 18, 2006)

http://www.prairietrad.com/page8.html
Check these guys out at the link above they do some beautiful work.


----------

